# Actor Phillip Seymour Hoffman found dead at age 46



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/news/nation/2014/02/02/actor-philip-seymour-hoffman-found-dead-according-reports/ArsYW4JCm46areTy5K40oM/story.html



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no clue who that is.   Doesn't even look familiar to me.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

So sad, I enjoyed his acting. 

IMDb: Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

He won an Oscar for playing Truman Capote in the movie Capote.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> He won an Oscar for playing Truman Capote in the movie Capote.


And beat out Heath Ledger for Ennis in *Brokeback Mountain*, but that's another story for a different day.

Sad to hear he's gone, he was a good actor.

L


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have no clue who that is.  Doesn't even look familiar to me.


He did a lot of indie/lower budget type of stuff, but he's also been in things like Mission Impossible 3 and the latest Hunger Games movie. If you want to see his best work, I recommend Doubt, Capote and The Master. He's great in a ton of other movies too, though. He was amazingly talented, I'm shocked that he's gone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

More recently he was Plutarch Heavensbee, the head Gamemaker in Catching Fire. 

My middle daughter is quite distraught at the moment.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

He was Dusty in Twister. That's the only movie Hubby knows him from. I've seen a few of his. Capote was good, he should have won for it. I liked him in Patch Adams too.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Luvmy5brats said:


> More recently he was Plutarch Heavensbee, the head Gamemaker in Catching Fire.
> 
> My middle daughter is quite distraught at the moment.


Mine too, wondering how they're going to work Mockingjay 1&2 now. 
Early reports seem to suggest drug overdose. Tragic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  Now I know why I don't recognize the name or face.  I've not seen any of the named movies.

Still a sad thing.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I thought his character in Mission Impossible 3 was one of the scarier villains I've seen, in that there was nothing over-the-top maniacal about him; rather he portrayed what seemed to me a believably sociopathic sort who calmly and logically made cold-blooded decisions that showed a complete lack of empathy for the suffering of others. For me it took what otherwise would have been a pure piece of summer action movie fluff and instilled a bit of realistic horror into it -- the horror of a _believably_ evil person.

In any case, it's so sad that someone so young and at least reasonably successful still had a need/desire to indulge in such self-destructive behaviors as using heroin (at least "allegedly" at this point, I guess) .


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I thought his character in Mission Impossible 3 was one of the scarier villains I've seen, in that there was nothing over-the-top maniacal about him; rather he portrayed what seemed to me a believably sociopathic sort who calmly and logically made cold-blooded decisions that showed a complete lack of empathy for the suffering of others. For me it took what otherwise would have been a pure piece of summer action movie fluff and instilled a bit of realistic horror into it -- the horror of a _believably_ evil person.
> 
> In any case, it's so sad that someone so young and at least reasonably successful still had a need/desire to indulge in such self-destructive behaviors as using heroin (at least "allegedly" at this point, I guess) .


Apparently he's had problem with addictions since he was young, and has talked openly about it in the past. The article I read said he just completed a 10 day program for heroin abuse last year. Sad that it finally got the best of him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Charlie Wilson's War.

And I just watched Twister.

And I don't remember him in Boogie Nights, but that was his breakout film, according to some of the articles about him.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

> Hollywood suffered a tragic loss Sunday with the death of Philip Seymour Hoffman -- but fans will be happy to know his "Hunger Games" legacy will live on.
> 
> The late actor starred as Plutarch Heavensbee in "The Hunger Games: Catching Fire," a character who becomes vital in the final book, "Mockingjay."
> 
> ...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was not aware of his drug problems until now.  He certainly had a high profile in movies.  One of his less-well-known roles was as a 2nd violinist in a quartet (movie was called "Quartet" I think).  I thought he was wonderful as Capote.  Haven't seen the Master.  The only reason I saw Quartet was that a friend wanted to go.  I love classical music, but the movies have a way of trivializing classical musicians.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, he really came up in the ranks.

Paul Newman punched him out in _Nobody's Foo_l, Al Pacino chewed him out in _Scent of a Woman_. Lots of small bit parts here and there before he started making it big.

Really will make me look at _Before the Devil Knows Your Dead_ in a whole new light now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I did not know who this fellow was, though I've seen a couple of the movies. I was sad to hear that Maximilian Schell died today. He hasn't done much in a long time, but when I was a kid he was a standard player of good and bad Germans in movies. I recall that one of the first movies I watched when we got HBO was The Man in the Glass booth which he starred in and I really liked at the time. But now I remember almost nothing of it! I see that it is in Amazon Prime and now I'm going to have to watch it. Quick, before the price goes up!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

The thing about Hoffman was he was recognizable but he was also so good he became the character. I am hard pressed to remember the movies he was in but when I find out he was in them, I remember his character. His death is very sad.



The Hooded Claw said:


> I was sad to hear that Maximilian Schell died today. He hasn't done much in a long time, but when I was a kid he was a standard player of good and bad Germans in movies. I recall that one of the first movies I watched when we got HBO was The Man in the Glass booth which he starred in and I really liked at the time. But now I remember almost nothing of it! I see that it is in Amazon Prime and now I'm going to have to watch it. Quick, before the price goes up!


Sad to hear about Schell as well. I never saw The Man in the Glass Booth, I'll have to give it a try. He was very good in Judgment at Nuremberg, Julia, A Bridge too Far and many others.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

He played a drag queen brilliantly in Flawless with Robert Deniro.

Very sad. RIP.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's sad. He was excellent in "Doubt."


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A hugely talented actor. How tragic that he had a drugs problem behind the scenes.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This so broke my heart to hear yesterday. What a great actor and he had been struggling with his addictions. I was hoping with the reported rehab he had last year that he might have beaten them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just started to read this:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/04/movies/a-o-scott-on-philip-seymour-hoffman.html?hp&_r=0


----------

